# Embarassing prop building moments



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Pay attention ladies. This tip's for you. Guys - read on if you want a good laugh.

Always be aware of where the claw of a claw hammer is while you're using it - especially when wearing a shirt that snaps closed. Are we forming a mental vision yet?

I'm working in the carport - pulling apart pallets to build a coffin. Take a big swing at a really stubborn board and catch the claw in the opening of my shirt. Got the picture yet? Oh yeah, snaps pop and hello world!

The best part - we live across the street from a small but busy strip mall with a bar. Shoot me now!

Anyone else have a prop building horror story? Come on - I can't be the only one.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

lmao...im sorry..it wasnt funny at the time Im sure. Im soo lucky because Im in the middle of no where and no one but my boys ever see the mistakes and dumb things ive done...i have tripped over a cord and landed face first on the ground with props fallin on me...doesnt sound funny but my boys sure did think it was..so much that they were laying on the ground with me laughing while im trying to get the dummbies off me..lol


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

lol.. in the first example, you were, I assume, at least wearing a bra?

If I ever catch my zipper and pant button on something, I'll post the story so you feel better. 
But I can't say I've had any crazy mishaps. 
Just my stupid fog machine always breaking down right on Halloween afternoon, even though in the days before it tested fine! 
This year I'm just buying a new one.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's pretty darn funny AG! 

I can't say I've had an experience like that. The only thing I can think of that's funny is handling jalepeno's and forgeting to wash my hands before I went to the bathroom. After returning to dinner, yes after washing my hands, I shortly realized there was a very pronounced burning sensation on one area of my privates. Some people learn from their mistakes but no, not me, I've done it twice. What the hell is wrong with me!

Oh, by the way, if you see a creepy guy at that strip mall, staring at you with binoculars...well, that's me. Sorry, but that's kind of hot!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Not really funny but I had an impromptu prop build that scared the heck out of me. 
I was asked by a friend to help him work on his truck. The frame was rotten in a couple of spots. I told him to grind out the spots while I Get the welder ready. Luckily I always wear a face shield when a grinder is involved.
I walk back towards the back of the truck as the grinding disk explodes. No time to react. I just stood there stunned looking at the 2.5" chunk of disk that is stuck in the face shield in front on m right eye.
Obviously my buddy was concerned and scared. I was fine and ended up using the shield for an industrial accident site for a haunt we used to do down in the Naval dockyard.

Embarrassing, walking out of my garage with partial great stuff dreadlocks due to an exploding balloon that had been covered in it. Walked out just in time to meet the new neighbours that had just moved in the day before.
On a side note great stuff.......not so great in the hair, on the skin, stuck to clothes etc.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Pallets are the work of the devil as well as the spiral nails that hold the boards together! 

After trying several different methods for taking them apart, I have settled on a Sawzall with a metal cutting blade to cut through the nails and then I knock out whats left with a small nail punch....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nope, yours is better. LOL


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing like that thank goodness, but i love your story. I have had many many frustrating moments building props though.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think I could top that.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Kind of a long story, so bear with me. Several years ago I was working on a pop-up built inside a HEAVY oak barrel. Basically I mounted a double acting air cylinder to a scrap of wood, and screwed it into the inside bottom of the barrel. I then mounted a plywood "lid" directly to the top of the shaft to close tightly when the cylinder was retracted. In hindsight, it probably wasn't the best idea, because I kept having to lean way over inside it to make adjustments. Which leads me to this:

Once I had the timer installed and the solenoid and cylinder connected to the air supply, I set off the timer to test it. The lid wasn't closing quite all the way, so I needed to lean over inside the barrel AGAIN to make an adjustment. I had planned on it being a quick adjustment, so instead of disconnecting the airline and power, I stupidly just set the timer to max to keep the cylinder extended for a while so I could get in there. Well, you guessed it: while I was inside the barrel working, the timer expired and the lid came crashing down on me, pinning me inside. And with the strength of the cylinder and the “quality craftsmanship” of my build, I was literally trapped inside my own prop! And to make matters worse, there was absolutely no one around who could help me. 

After about 30-45 seconds of thrashing around (seemed like A LOT longer), the plywood lid cracked where the mount was attached to allow it to open just enough for me to squeeze myself out of my dilemma. I felt so stupid that I just sat down and laughed. I actually embarrassed no one but myself, but I would have much preferred there to be a witness who could have helped me out! 

-Fetch-


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

So let me paint you a picture:

A friend of mine was up from philly and we were on a 3-day prop building and alcohol fueled bender. About 48-hours in, we had almost completed a couple of Pumpkin Thieves: http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/denhaunt2/Another%20Thief/0302.jpg

All of a sudden, the hip joint of his prop separated. Obviously, the best way to get it and fix it was from (through) the butt. So I did what any haunter would do and grabbed my xacto knife and cut a slit right up the crack to allow access to the joint. So now, here I am, nose to ass on a latex covered Pumpkin Thief, 2 fingers inserted to open the hole for a better look...when from across the room I hear giggling (more like a rolling laughter). I look over and the realization of how this all must have looked hit me right between the eyes like a ton of bricks. Like a world class proctologist I was up to my second knuckle, flashlight in my mouth, looking deep into the tail end of a well formed Pumpkin thief butt.

Ahhh....goood times!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

ROFLMAO! That's a Kodak moment. Tell me someone got a picture.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that is classic - I think I would have hurt myself laughing so hard. I take pictures of Jaybo when he does stuff like that, so you had better be glad you aren't married to me, LOL! Great story!


----------

